# New



## roadwriter (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi All. Finding my way around.
roadwriter


----------



## Sam (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi, roadwriter, and let me be the first to welcome you to writing forums. Be sure to take a good look around, and feel free to ask anything. 

Sam.


----------



## terrib (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey roadwriter, glad to have you.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi there, Roadwriter, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## mi is happy (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Roadwriter!  I hope you enjoy the forum! If you need anything, feel free to ask me!

-mi


----------



## rumpole40k (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Shinn (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello roadwriter and welcome to WF


----------

